# Leisure Battery problem



## hottub (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi can anyone help.

I have an Autotrail Arapaho with 2 110ah leisure batteries, i have been getting a rotten egg small and put it down to the waste water, but since flushing this out it is still there but only when it is connected to the mains. i have now found out that it is 1 of the leisure batteries. it is very hot and stinks and looks like it has boiled dry in some of the cells. 
can anyone tell me if it is the battery or the charger unit?

thanks

Hottub


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

If its just one of the batteries its likely to be just a duff battery. If the charger was faulty then it would have boiled both together.
Best to check out the charging voltage and current with a multimeter to be sure though.



Trevor


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

My idea would be the battery at fault, best to change them both if they are more than 2 years old.... its not so likely to be the charger as the other battery seems not to show the same problem....


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
You've got one duff battery and all you need to replace it with one that is as close a match that you can find to the good one.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

How come you can smell the battery? Should you not have a vent pipe getting rid of any gasses from them for your own safety?
Alan


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

We had the same problem a couple of years ago on our Cheiftain, we could smell rotten eggs, turned out to be the battery. The charging unit was fine we replaced the battery and all is well.
Lin


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

hottub said:


> Hi can anyone help.
> 
> I have an Autotrail Arapaho with 2 110ah leisure batteries, i have been getting a rotten egg small and put it down to the waste water, but since flushing this out it is still there but only when it is connected to the mains. i have now found out that it is 1 of the leisure batteries. it is very hot and stinks and looks like it has boiled dry in some of the cells.
> can anyone tell me if it is the battery or the charger unit?
> ...


Did you solve your problem?


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

That is a symptom of one (or more) cells failing in one (or both) batteries. I had the same problem three years ago. It is Hydrogen Sulphide given out when the battery gasses - caused by failure not faulty charging. Beware - hydrogen is also given off so no naked flames or sparks until you have replaced the batteries. (You only need 4% hydrogen in the air to achieve a damaging explosion.)
Also, I strongly recommend you get the batteries vented to the outside if this is not done already.


----------

